# *80’s Rare Groove & Soul @ 414, Plus DaPaul London & Band Live!*



## Anthony Pommell (Apr 30, 2015)

Club 414 presents
80’s Rare Groove & Soul

 

On Sunday 3rd May 2015 Club 414 will present one of the capitals leading musicians within the Soul & Rare groove genre, singer song writer Da Paul London & his band Live!

Da Paul has recorded, performed and arranged songs for such performers as GABRIELLE, DES’REE, ETERNAL, LOUISE, MN8, MICHELLE GAYLE, CLEOPATRA and ALEXANDER O'NEAL, JHELISA ANDERSON, SOULFUL STATE, RHONDA THOMAS and KLOUD 9 appearing on TOTP, ‘Jools Holland’, GMTV, National Lottery Live, VH1, and Pepsi Chart Show.

More: http://www.dapaulmusic.co.uk/#/about-me/4531409468

ROOM: 1
Artists
Da Paul London Live!
Two sets of 45 minutes, 11pm-11-45 & 12.15-1am

Djs
Ed-Word (Boogie Nights)
Dj Loks (Flex FM) 
Dj Timez (House FM)

£5 guest-list via FB (Click going & your name will be added) £5B411pm £10 after.
Tickets: http://club414.org/calendar/?event=973
Photo ID required for entry *no ID no entry*
Over 18 Only
Friendly Security

ROOM 2: (Chill Out Lounge/BAR)
A beautiful place to sit down, chill and chat with your friends also have some snacks later in the night.
(Open Roof terrace for those who wish to smoke) 
Please note that excessive noise will be not tolerated outdoors.

Club 414
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8LF
www.club414.org

HOW TO GET THERE
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton Mainline station
Daytime buses = 2, 3, 35, 37, 45, 59, 109, 118, 133, 159, 196, 250, 322, 333, 345, 355, 415, 432, P4, P5
Night buses = N2, N3, N35, 37, N133, N159, 250, 345, 689, 690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk 100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination on the left.


----------



## Anthony Pommell (Apr 30, 2015)




----------

